# ,  / > Kenwood >   Kenwood TM-733G

## artemx

Kenwood TM-733G      144  430  ?
     ?

----------


## UA9MTS

Kenwood TM-733G ( ,  ) Cross Band Repeating.????
          (15W).

  Kenwood TM-733 Cross Band Repeating .

   MODS OF KENWOOD TM-733 for Japanese version .     . 
  144MHz       430MHz
     118-173MHz        118-173MHz
     130-173MHz        300-469MHz
     300-469MHz        800-900MHz


Cross Band Repeating   (  Mods.dk)

Cross Band Repeating    ,     .

      Cross Band Repeating c  ,   ,   .     ,  [CONT SEL].    [F]    ,    "X"   (MUTE). 

     "X"   (MUTE).

   Cross Band Repeating  Kenwood TM-733G???? :Question:

----------


## UA9MTS

,   . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eeZN1tWE90

----------


## UA9MTS

> ..  .   .  http://www.radiomods.co.nz/kenwood/kenwoodtm733.html


       . 
  144/430,  .    .
 :Smile: .

----------

